# بالصور تصميمات آيات متحركة



## yousry zaki (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين





























































































































منقول / منتديات يسوعنا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

صور جميله طبعا يا غالي 
بس الصور منقوله لمنتديات يسوعنا من منتدانا هنا 
والدليل عليها لينك المنتدي 

يعني الموضوع مكرر 
بس بجد مشكور لتعبك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا للايات المعزية
وزى ما وضح اخونا عياد 
الايات دى تصميم عضوة من منتدانا


الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

روعه جدا جدا شكرا
ربنا يبارككم


----------

